# Wie repariert man Teichfolie????



## Carola63 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe mich hier heute neu angemeldet weil ich ein Problem mit der teichfolie habe, besser gesagt mein Vater.
Er hat einen relativ großen teich und nun zwei Stellen in der teichfolie die kaputt sind. Die Teichfolie ist blau und mind 20 Jahre alt, aber ziemlich dick. Leider gibt es die gleiche nicht mehr und so haben wir es mit der jetzt erhältlichen schwarzen Follie und Kleber versucht zu reparieren. Bevor wir das Waser wieder einlaufen lassen haben haben wir es zwei Tage gut durchtrocknen lassen. Jetzt nach vier Wochen löst es sich wieder. Was kann man da machen bzw. was haben wir falsch gemacht. Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar
liebe Grüße Carola


----------



## Heiko H. (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie repariert man Teichfolie????*

Hi Carola,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Ich würde es eventuell mal mit Innotec oder Sikaflex (eine Art Silikon) versuchen.
Beide Produkte sollen sich auch unter Wasser verarbeiten lassen.
Allerdings würde ich das Wasser nochmals ablassen und würde die Stellen dann mit Folienflicken und dem Innotec/Sikafelx verkleben.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Annett (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie repariert man Teichfolie????*

Hallo Carola,

um wirklich richtig reparieren zu können, müßte man erstmal wissen, um welche Folienart es sich handelt.
Je nachdem ob es sich um PE, PVC, EPDM (vor 20 Jahren eher unwahrscheinlich), etc. handelt, gibt es speziele Klebeverfahren/Kleber.
Eine PE-Folie kann man n.m.W. z.B. nicht mit einem PVC-Kleber reparieren...


----------



## Carola63 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie repariert man Teichfolie????*

Woran erkenne ich was es für eine ist???. Leider habe ich so gar keine Ahnung. Wir hatten beim letzten Mal ein kleber verwendet der nennt sich FoliColl PCV
Carola


----------



## Annett (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie repariert man Teichfolie????*

Hi,

also das ist im Nachhinein schwierig.

Kannst Du nicht mal Deinen Vater fragen, was er da damals eingebaut hat? Evtl. gibt es noch die Rechnung.. oder die Firma?
Blau (hellblau?) klingt für mich nach Poolfolie. Aus was diese damals war, kann ich echt nicht sagen... Auch wenn ich im Ferienlager schon zu "DDR-Zeiten" solche nutzen durfte. Sowas gabs sonst kaum zu sehen, geschweige denn zu kaufen. 

Oder schau mal hier, aber das wird kaum weiter helfen. :?


----------



## Carola63 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie repariert man Teichfolie????*

Hallo
Ich habe gerade die Info bekommen das die Folie 17 Jahre alt ist. Es handelt sich dabei um blaue SchwimmbadFolie die hatte 15 Jahre garantie. Es ist mir sehr wichtig da mein Vater nur noch dieses Hobby hat und sich auch keine komplett neue Folie leisten könnte. 
Carola


----------



## blueshack (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie repariert man Teichfolie????*

Hi Carola!

Wenn du ein (sehr ) kleines Stück Folie abschnipseln kannst, dann versuch es kurz anzubrennen. wenn du's dann auslöscht und daran riechst, riecht es stechend ? dann wird es PVC sein. Auch kannst du einen blanken heißen Cu Draht in die Folie schmelzen ( immer mit einem seeeehr kleinen Stück) und dann diese Cu Draht in die Flamme halten. Brennt sie grün auf ? -> PVC.
Anderenfalls wäre interessant, nach was es riecht beim Verlöschen.
( Ich hoffe, ich erinnere mich noch richtig mit dem Kunststoffe bestimmen )

beste Grüße
Andi


----------



## Carola63 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie repariert man Teichfolie????*

Hallo 
ich komme übermorgen wieder hin, dann werde ich mal schauen ob es geht. DANKE. Ich würde da so gerne helfen, habe leide keinen Schimmer. Und er ist so traurig
Carola


----------

